
Ask HN: Is it possible to write without pain? - alestainer
I was always told that writing becomes easier with practice. But I have found myself in the opposite situation, where my resentment towards the material and the process grows over time. Would really appreciate advices and opinions.
P.S. I am mostly doing academic writing in ML, if that changes anything.
======
nixtaken
If you are in pain, some part of your mind does not like what you are writing
or doing. Instead of suppressing it, you might try to ask it why it is not
happy with what you are doing. Pain comes from inner conflict. Maybe that
unconscious part of your mind sees something that you can't consciously see.
Maybe it sees something that it doesn't like.

